# Fuente switching para audiocar 12V -> +-42V



## seaarg (May 5, 2009)

En un intento de devolver a la comunidad de electronicos el aprendizaje recibido, aqui comparto una fuente que diseñe para un amplificador clase D que utilizo en el automovil.

La misma tiene una entrada de 12v y salen +42V y -42V con salida optoaislada (para evitar ruidos en el amplificador)
Entrega (en mi caso) 5A por rama (no simultaneos) Estos alcanzaron para mover muy bien el subwoofer.

Detalles del proyecto, PCB's y sobre como construir el transformador (vueltas, calibres, nucleos, etc) en: http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/ 
(es mucho texto para pegar aqui, disculpen)

Es muy similar a (y basada en) una posteada por otro usuario del foro, con la principal diferencia que esta usa el TL494 como PWM.

Me gustaria que el que lo desee haga comentarios sobre puntos en los que se pueda mejorar o comente sus experiencias si la construyen.

Ojala que les sirva!


----------



## july123 (May 5, 2009)

esta fuente funciona como un transformador con punto medio ?


----------



## seaarg (May 5, 2009)

Si entendi bien tu pregunta, si. Genera voltaje positivo y negativo con GND al medio.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2009)

Che muy bueno tu amplificador , que te costo armarlo ?


----------



## Rock-R (May 5, 2009)

Bien hay...
hoy termine mi fuente, (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/), y la verdad es que estas fuentes son un caño,...
Decime una cosa "seaarg", dónde es que conseguiste ese disipador?... Yo no puedo conseguiste nada que se le parezca(Mza.)
Este es otro proyecto a tener en cuenta...
Gracias por tu aporte...


----------



## seaarg (May 6, 2009)

Jonathan: Lo mas caro fue el nucleo de ferrite toroidal, unos $ 30 ( us$ 10 ) y los diodos MUR, unos $ 6 cada uno (son 4)

El resto, son componentes baratos, el TL494 debe estar unos $ 3 y cada mosfet no supera los $ 5

No tengo idea porque hice 4 fuentes prototipo antes de lograr esta. El amplificador es el posteado por el usuario ejtagle, tambien muy barato.

Rock-R: Lo compre en un comercio de componentes (celsius) en Cordoba, Capital, ARG. Si te fijas la foto son 3, uno de ellos dividido en 2 para la parte del amplificador. unos $ 11 cada uno

Esta fuente es practicamente igual a la de luciperro, de hecho me base en ella, pero queria hacer una con tl494 en vez del SG que usa luciperro porque es lo que tenia "a mano". Parti de un esquema de la hoja de datos del 494 y lo fui modificando.

Mi primer fuente no era optoaislada, la salida se regulaba con un divisor de tension a un pin del integrado y funcionaba excelente, pero al ponerla en el automovil con el amplificador generaba unos ruidos impresionantes. Al modificar el diseño para usar un opto con zeners en la regulacion (como la de luciperro) solucione todos esos problemas.

Para el que la arme: Es MUY importante que los conductores que van de la salida a los zeners y el opto sean mallados si es cable, y si es pista del PCB, que este lejos del transformador y rodeado por cobre de GND. Sino la fuente se vuelve "loca" con golpes de consumo (como es el audio) supongo que por induccion del transformador en la regulacion. Con la malla conectada solo en el punto GND del lado del integrado: santo remedio.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 6, 2009)

Cuando tenga una moneda me voy a armar el amplificador


----------



## istikis (May 7, 2009)

*seaarg*: tienes el PCB pa los que somo un poco lentos en esto de la electrónica???? y si nos puedes guiar a los que tenemos intensión de hacer esta fuente....


desde ya gracias

salu2


----------



## july123 (May 7, 2009)

te hago una consulta  si yo quiero tener otra tension en la salida en tener 45 + 45 podre poner un potenciometro para regular la tension o que puedo hacer ? gracias  por el aporte muy bueno


----------



## seaarg (May 7, 2009)

istikis: en http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/ seccion downloads tenes el programa con el que hice los PCB (pia) y los pcb mismos, sino tambien los tenes en PDF.

Tambien ahi tenes la guia para realizar el transformador. Te recomiendo que te leas todo ese sitio antes de empezar.

july123: Lo que regula la tension de salida son los 2 zeners que van desde la misma al optoacoplador. Si pones unos de unos volts mas tendrias la tension que queres. Tambien podrias poner un preset alli pero no se que tan bien funcionara eso.

Por supuesto que hablamos de diferencias entre 42 y 45 volts. Si queres, digamos, 60 volts entonces tendrias que agregar unas vueltas mas al secundario del transformador, ademas del cambio de los zeners. (y poner de mas voltaje los capacitores de salida asi no van tan justos)


----------



## istikis (May 8, 2009)

seaarg dijo:
			
		

> istikis: en http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/ seccion downloads tenes el programa con el que hice los PCB (pia) y los pcb mismos, sino tambien los tenes en PDF.
> 
> Tambien ahi tenes la guia para realizar el transformador. Te recomiendo que te leas todo ese sitio antes de empezar.



gracis por el dato haber si puedo comenzar pronto, este tema ya lo he repasado pero sitio completo muy dificil que lo lea. gracias de nuevo

saludos


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (May 26, 2009)

hola les comento que arme un amplificador de 100w y utiliza una fuente de +-35v 3a.. me sirve  esta switching ?¿ muchas gracias 
el nucleo toroidal  en donde lo concigo ?¿


----------



## seaarg (May 27, 2009)

Rodrigo: Si te sirve, en mi caso la hice para un amplificador de +-40V 5A

El nucleo toroidal, no es necesario que SEA toroidal, podes utilizar uno de fuente de PC del tipo EI solo que es un poco mas dificil de bobinar por el tamaño que tiene.

La relacion de vueltas podria ser 4+4 en primario y 18+18 en secundario, tambien tendrias que cambiar los zeners que van al opto que regulan la tension de salida.


----------



## microsistel (Jun 25, 2009)

seaarg dijo:
			
		

> Rodrigo: Si te sirve, en mi caso la hice para un amplificador de +-40V 5A
> 
> El nucleo toroidal, no es necesario que SEA toroidal, podes utilizar uno de fuente de PC del tipo EI solo que es un poco mas dificil de bobinar por el tamaño que tiene.
> 
> La relacion de vueltas podria ser 4+4 en primario y 18+18 en secundario, tambien tendrias que cambiar los zeners que van al opto que regulan la tension de salida.


 
Muy Buena la Switching, pero yo arme la de http://sound.whsites.net/project89.htm, en donde esta bastante explicado, pero ayer tuve problema, se me hierven los mosfet, y menos mal que no lo probe con la batería, si no los cocinaba... Que podrá ser?

A su vez si a alguien le interesa agregar proteccion térmica y por Sobre o Bajo Voltaje, les dejo otro link : http://sound.whsites.net/project108.htm, esta muy bueno y explicado, incluso pueden hacerlo en una plaquetita y agregarlo a sus diseños.

Saludos y espero que laguien me comente si hicieron alguna fuente de esta, y si es mejor usar el SG3525 o el TL494.

Saludos desde Córdoba Argentina!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 25, 2009)

Lo de la temperatura en los mosfet debe ser por causa de que no se esta exitando adecuadamente los mosfet y no exixte un ON-OFF  o swicheo, solapandose entre las ramas o conduciendo en todo momento. Cambia el modo de exitacion al gate y cuentanos como te ha ido.


----------



## microsistel (Jun 25, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la temperatura en los mosfet debe ser por causa de que no se esta exitando adecuadamente los mosfet y no exixte un ON-OFF  o swicheo, solapandose entre las ramas o conduciendo en todo momento. Cambia el modo de exitacion al gate y cuentanos como te ha ido.



Estimado, gracias por su respuesta, y he logrado saber por que calientan.... estan consumiendo corriente vacio....

Pero esta mas complicada la cosa, ya que ahora "funciona" osea obtengo los 24Vcc a la salida, pero al ponerle carga por mas minima que sea se pone "loca" y la corriente de entra se va arriba, haciendo que se calienten los mosfet.... yo lo pruebo con una fuente por que con bateria me los "cocinaria" al toque.

Aqui paso el esquema electrico del la fuente, veran que no es las clasica fuente partida, pero en teoria es lo mismo...

Lo trabajo a lazo cerrado, pero intente modificarlo para lazo abierto, y directamente entra en Corto...
Tambien subo las fotos del Convertidor, para que vean como esta hecho, pero NO funciona....

Y la duda mas Grande que tengo es como bobinar correctamente el transformador, osea respetar la fase, ya que podran observar en la imagen como esta bobinado y segun entiendo esta mal, por eso creo que la corriente se va a las nubes.... será por ello?

Esperen puedan ayudarme!

Saludos desde Córdoba Capital.


----------



## Estampida (Jun 25, 2009)

microsistel dijo:
			
		

> Muy Buena la Switching, pero yo arme la de http://sound.whsites.net/project89.htm, en donde esta bastante explicado, pero ayer tuve problema, se me hierven los mosfet, y menos mal que no lo probe con la batería, si no los cocinaba... Que podrá ser?
> 
> A su vez si a alguien le interesa agregar proteccion térmica y por Sobre o Bajo Voltaje, les dejo otro link : http://sound.whsites.net/project108.htm, esta muy bueno y explicado, incluso pueden hacerlo en una plaquetita y agregarlo a sus diseños.


 
Hola microsistel, yo arme el proyecto 89 , pero con la parte de los transistores extras (PNP yNPN) a las salidas del SG3525
y no tuve inconvenientes con la temperatura de los mosfet (estos en disipador). Algo mal debe estar pasando con el tuyo. Y me parece risible eso de la salida de 20A con ese tamaño de núcleo. Busca otro núcleo.


----------



## microsistel (Jun 25, 2009)

Estampida dijo:
			
		

> Hola microsistel, yo arme el proyecto 89 , pero con la parte de los transistores  extras (PNP yNPN) a las salidas del SG3525
> y no tuve inconvenientes con la temperatura de los mosfet (estos en disipador). Algo mal debe estar pasando con el tuyo. Y me parece risible eso de la salida de 20A con ese tamaño de núcleo. Busca otro núcleo.



Hola Estampida, jajajajaja, tanto leer y ver como otros lo hacen, efectivamente descubri que uno de los problemas era que estaba bobinando en contrafase los devanados. Ahora bien, lo hago de una manera bastante "trabada", me gustaria saber si alguien tienen imagenes de como hacelos BIEN.. De todas formas, logré hacerlo funcionar bien en vacío, con un consumo de 30mA, Nada a mi entender.

Ahora bien, empece con 4+4 en el primario y 8+8 en el secundario para Obtener 24V de salida, pero debe ser que el núcleo es "pobre", y con 50W ya NO regulaba, y de 26V bajaba a 20V. No contento con ello, Hize otro transformador, pero esta vez con el doble de espiras osea 8+8 Primario y 16+16 secundario, y alli ya logré mejores resultados, pero de todas formas no logor sacar mas de 100W, jajajaja estoy muy lejos de los 400W a 500W que pretendo sacar...

Ud. que potencia REAL de salida pudo sacarle? Yo seguiré intentando con otro nucleo, pero ya no toroidal, por que mas grande creo no tener, tengo EE4220, y alli creo que sí podre sacarle mas jugo. El toroidal que tengo es chico, es de 36mm de diámetro exterior.

Ahora esta mañana en los locales comerciales de Audio aqui en Córdoba he visto unas potencias PYRAMID Grandes de 600W, dicen, y la tapa es de acrilico por lo que se aprecia claramente el transformador, y "medio croto", no usan alambres finos trenzados, usan pares nomas, de alambre grueso, y el núcleo no parece ser tan grande, la verdad no se que potencia real tirara esa fuente.

Si alguien ha armado alguna de esas, nos cuente.....

Saludos, y Gracias!


----------



## ivankr (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola microsistel, te cuento que yo también armé una fuente similar a la de seaarg, y me pasaba algo parecido a vos, que cuando cargaba la salida le podia sacar unos pocos watts nada mas y después no regulaba mas. El problema.. el acople entre los bobinados del transformador. La solución: bobinar el secundario; las vueltas que sean, tratando de ocupar todo el toroide, quizá también con alambres finos unidos en vez de uno solo grueso, eso no lo comprobé, pero parece ser que es mejor, y sobre éste bobinar el primario también ocupando todo el toroide, a pesar que sólo sean 8 espiras. Si te fijás en la foto de la que armó seaarg (está muy linda!) él lo hace así. Yo después de  hacerlo llegué hasta los 200W.. hubiera seguido, porque faltaba abstante para que llegue al tope, pero volaron los mosfet jeje. Bueno, espero que te sirva, saludos!


----------



## seaarg (Jun 25, 2009)

bueno microsistel, vamos por partes en lo que mi corta experiencia te puede decir. Todo lo que voy a decir es empirico ya que no soy ingenierio ni tengo base matematica para lo que hice.

De la fuente en la pagina que vos publicas saque muchas ideas para la realizacion de la mia que postee al principio aqui. Tambien de la de luciperro de este foro que usa un SG.

Las salidas de los reguladores, al menos del TL494 si bien excitan los mosfets no les dan una subida y corte definido y neto, haciendo que los mismos no conduzcan todo lo bien que deberian y por ahi empeza a buscar temas de temperatura.

Tambien deberias fijarte con osciloscopio si estas teniendo un "dead-time" correcto, o sea, un momento breve en donde ninguno de los mosfets de las 2 ramas conduce.

Personalmente varios mosfets me "explotaron" (casi literalmente) en la cara durante algunas pruebas. En la misma fuente de pruebas, al cambiar el transformador por alguno mejor bobinado andaba todo bien. ¿Mi explicacion? el transformador cuando no esta bien bobinado tira voltajes excesivamente altos de vuelta a los mosfets (fenomeno conocido como Back-EMF) y asumo que esta era la causa.

Fijate en la pagina: http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com en donde explico paso a paso (con texto, no tenia fotos) como arme mi transformador.

Tambien 8+8 en secundario me parece muy poco aunque quieras solo 24 volts, mejor algunos volts mas para que deficiencias de amperaje se suplanten con caida de voltaje, despues el regulador mantiene la salida estable.

4+4 en primario esta bien segun mis pruebas, pero en mi diseño final aumente a 6+6 para darle un poquito mas de resistencia y uH al primario.

Sobre la pregunta de reguladores, no trabaje con SG simplemente porque tenia TL494. El SG es mas "moderno" que el 494 pero en escencia deben ser lo mismo, habria que leer los datasheet de ambos concienzudamente.

Que la fuente te funcione bien en vacio y mal con carga, me paso cuando los cables que volvian de la salida al opto de corte no estaban mallados. Si tu fuente tiene realimentacion fijate que la misma este o bien mallada, o bien lejos del transformador y lineas de frecuencia. No me explico porque ya que es un LED pero se ve que se induce mucho ahi.

Para asegurarte de bobinar en fase, podes bobinar los 2 secundarios juntos (a la vez y paralelos) y lo mismo con los 2 primarios, dando las vueltas en el mismo sentido que el secundario. (si tenes transformador partido).

Finalmente, mi fuente con el transformador que muestro en la pagina mencionada mas arriba, logre sacarle 42V 5A por rama (210W). Nunca en ambas ramas a la vez, si hago eso son 2,5 A en cada una... o sea, tengo 210W en TOTAL. No recuerdo ahora pero el toroidal tiene aprox. 1,5x1,5 de seccion y es de unos 5cm de diametro.

Tambien probe con transformador principal de fuente de PC con resultados muy parecidos, pero dificil de bobinar para meterle todo el alambre que ponia.

Te recomiendo alambres finos enroscados estilo "litz" en secundario al menos, de esa forma aprovechas mas cada miliamper que induzca el primario ya que eso tiene en cuenta el efecto "skin" a altas frecuencias en alambres de cobre (a altas frecuencias solo se usa una porcion del cable, digamos que la induccion no "penetra" en todo el alambre) entonces, al ser mas fino, se aprovecha mas. Como dato te digo que un alambre de 1mm a aprox. 50Khz se comportaria como un alambre de 0,54mm

Como sos de Cordoba, igual que yo... te digo que los venden en Celsius, ahi en la calle La Rioja. y Tambien vi las potencias que mencionas con acrilico pero no observe el detalle del transformador.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 25, 2009)

Ah! y me olvide Si usan nucleos EE o EI y tienen problemas pueden probar con un pequeñisimo "gap" en el nucleo. Esto es, separar un poco (medio milimetro) con cinta de papel supongamos, las dos E del nucleo para que no esten unidas.

Esto evita la saturacion del mismo. Sabiendo los datos del nucleo podriamos saber cuando y como satura pero lamentablemente esos datos JAMAS los tenemos jeje.

Esto es especialmente importante para cuando queremos muchos watts de un nucleo chico... creo. je

Tambien hice pruebas con los toroides de regulacion de 5V de las fuentes de PC, que tengo entendido son polvo de hierro y no ferrita... funcionan pero no para muchos watts. (con 2 de estos saque 2A por rama a 36V mas o menos, no recuerdo ahora)


----------



## microsistel (Jun 25, 2009)

Che muchas Gracias por tu comentario.... otro forista amigo hazard_1998, me estaba indicando que el toroidal que uso NO sirve, ya que el material es N30, y deberia ser N27. 

Mañana probare comprar en celcius un toroide, pero necesito lograr los 20A en 24V, espero llegar...... el truco esta en el transformador...... jajajaja siempre muero en ese punto..... transformador o inductor, LOS ODIO, jajajajaja.

Saludos y mañana posteo mas, ya con graficos y demas!

Saludos y Gracias a todos!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 25, 2009)

microsistel dijo:
			
		

> El material es N30, y deberia ser N27.
> 
> Mañana probare comprar en celcius un toroide, pero necesito lograr los 20A en 24V, espero llegar...... el truco esta en el transformador...... jajajaja siempre muero en ese punto..... transformador o inductor, LOS ODIO, jajajajaja.
> 
> ...


Estas en buen camino, nadie  es un genio y para comenzar para mi fuente lei primero todo sobre los integrados pwm, luego busque los nucleos de ferrita (busque todos del mismo tamaño para eliminar el entrehierro) y de muchas formas, practique su bobinado (eso de que te sale un lado con mas voltaje), me demore como dos años haciendolo, pero como recompensa el artilugio funciono de primera. 
 Asi que si estas queriendo romper la barrera del tiempo, lee las 100 paginas de este foros dedicadas a estas fuentes (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/). Y si es potencia lo que quieres pues no te queda otra que apilar los toroides (eso si iguales y del mismo material), y si lo venden de N27 esta bien (prefiero otros materiales como el N67) , ah y tambien tienes que tener el efecto superficial de la corriente en alta frecuencia. Para el amperaje que pretendes te aconsejaria que utilizaras el  EE4215 que mencionaste, asi en vez de colocarle alambre normal uses una lamina de cobre (fleje, cinta ...etc) para lograr tu objetivo ( o construirte un alambre lizt ).
 Y para despedirme te deseo que continues con tus experimentos, yo en estos momentos comence a trazar las vias del que será una fuente SMPS de 220Vac /Vdc   400W (diseño de Elektor https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proyecto-fuente-dc-700w-30a-sin-transformador-pesado-20533/ ), espero acabarlo antes de navidad.


----------



## flasherito (Sep 29, 2009)

holaa te queria decir qe arme la fuente tuya saarg anda muy bien  te qeria preguntar si los mosfet de abajo tienen qe calentar , los de arriba no me calientan para nada , todo esto con carga. muy buena fuente


----------



## Joorchh (Nov 2, 2009)

hola.. termine la fuente.. y tengo unos pequeños grandes problemas.
1) consume casi como 2 amperes sin carga.
2) hace un chirrido que no se va ni ajustando el preset 
3) la rama negativa tiene 30 voltios y la positiva casi 50 y no logro corregir esto cambiando el numero de espiras.
la verdad estoy un  poco frustrado por que no logor hacer que ande bien,
si alguin me da una mano le voy a agradecer jeje.
ha led dejo el pcb que diseñe. a ver si encuentran algun error.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 8, 2010)

Flasherito: Los mosfets en mi caso tienen la misma temperatura en ambas ramas, y no es mucha (se puede mantener el dedo sobre ellos). Algo no esta bien ahi, el trafo esta bien balanceado? (mismo voltaje sale en cada rama?) tenes acceso a un inductometro para verificar el primario?

Joorchh: 
1)- No deberia, la mia consume unos 250ma o menos sin carga
2)- Chirrido, generalmente por un transformador mal armado o funcionando a una frecuencia no apropiada para el nucleo.
3)- 20 voltios de diferencia, te dice que ese trafo esta mal armado. Fijate en el sitio que indico al principio del post, ahi hay una explicacion de como armarlo (quiza estas bobinando para un lado una rama y para el otro la otra).


----------



## ibdali (Mar 8, 2010)

"seaarg", en primer lugar te felicito por la fuente.

Por otro lado, me gustaría saber donde has comprado el toroide y de donde sacaste los datos de este.

Yo soy de Mendoza y creo que he comprado el mismo, pero no estoy seguro.

PD: Te envié un MP, pero ahora encontré el post, por ello te pregunto acá, asi queda registrado.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 10, 2010)

ibdali, soy de cordoba. Disculpa por la lentitud de la respuesta, El toroide lo compre en un negocio llamado Celsius. Los datos nunca los tuve (pura experimentacion).

Tambien te sirve un nucleo EI33 o EE33 de fuente de PC. (hasta cierta potencia).


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

ok, gracias, pero no sabes si es núcleo f-15??

el tema es que quiero usar un toroide, aparte ya lo compre....

ya que has experimentado con el toroide, a mi no me transmite potencia, pero no se si es culpa del toroide o del crcuito.

Cual fue la mejor forma de saber si sirve???


----------



## seaarg (Mar 10, 2010)

La verdad que no lo se. Generalmente la culpa de la potencia es el transformador, quiza calibres muy finos de alambre? Proba poner varios finos en paralelo.

Fijate en: http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/?q=smps

Ahi detallo la construccion. "En este proyecto estoy utilizando un toroide de 60mm de diámetro  exterior, y 30mm de diámetro interior, con un core area de 1,56 mm2  (Core area: El resultado de multiplicar el "ancho" de la barra de  ferrite x el "alto")"


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

se puede utilizar unos IRF740  ??????


----------



## seaarg (Mar 10, 2010)

Si se "deberia" poder, pero no te los recomiendo porque son de 10A, contra los 64A de los IRFZ48. Estan pensados creo para aplicaciones de alto voltaje (400V) cuando los que uso yo son de 55V.
El rdson tambien es muy distinto, si lei bien el datasheet.

Te sugiero, si no conseguis los IRFZ48, IRFZ46, IRFZ44, IRF640, P40NF03, ssp60n06

Con probar no se pierde nada (mas que los mosfet je) pero desde ya son muy chicos para alto consumo.

Detalle, esta fuente tiene 4 mosfets por rama, con 3 anda bien y DEBERIA andar bien con 2. (con 3 probe, algo mas de temperatura pero no mucho).

Estoy por diseñar una nueva, con mas protecciones, mas potencia y menos componentes, con IRFP250 manejados por IR2110 en vez de transistores en totem pole. ¿Suena coherente? ¿Es factible? ¿Podre manejar el IR2110 sin problemas con 12V?


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

si con el IR2110 obtienes muy buenos resultados, ya que son específicos para este tipo de uso. Lo he probado con 14 y anda bien, con 12 también debería hacerlo.


----------



## ricardodeni (Mar 10, 2010)

perdon que me meta , pero para que meter un IR2110 para 12V en primario ?? mucho sentido no le veo. ese IC es para cuando necesitas disparar un mosfet/IGBT flotante , aca podes manejar los mosfet con referencia a masa.

saludos.


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

también se puede utilizar. Ya que es un driver y según como lo utilices lo podrás colocar en el circuito.

en el propio pdf hay circuitos que utilizan el IC para mosfet´s con referencia a masa.


----------



## ricardodeni (Mar 10, 2010)

esta bien , pero no vas a comparar el precio de un driver discreto que usa un par de TR contra los 3 dolares que vale el IR2110.


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

correcto, pero eso lo va a determinar la eficiencia, tamaño y calidad de lo que necesites construir. Ademas del costo

es verdad que para algo "casero" quizás no se justifique


----------



## ricardodeni (Mar 10, 2010)

ojo , para algo profesional tampoco lo justifico (opinion personal) ,si tenes que fabricar en cantidad justamente lo que se busca es abaratar costos, la eficiencia y calidad de la fuente no te la va a dar el driver.


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

la calidad seguramente no solo depende del driver, pero este influye mucho en el rendimiento. Con lo cual podrás ahorrar en disipación y demás.......


----------



## ricardodeni (Mar 10, 2010)

te parece que el driver influye mucho en el rendimiento ?? el driver tiene que dar 0 o 1 , en este caso no es complicado hacer un driver discreto bueno,para ahorrar en disipacion y demas tener que tener en cuenta mas que nada la Rdson de los mosfet


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

estoy seguro que influye mucho en el rendimiento, en textos que he leído sobre esto, explicaban claramente que el driver en este tipo de fuentes es una de las partes mas importantes.

Existen muchas técnicas para activar y desactivar un mosfet, pero en altas velocidades de conmutación hay muchos factores que hay que tener en cuenta, por ejemplo el "apagado" del mosfet tiene muchos inconvenientes causados por oscilaciones por los "componentes parásitos" del mismo, entre otras cosas.

El integrado del que hablamos incluye tecnicas para lograr reducir al máximo estos efectos indeseados, de ahí que interviene en la eficiencia de la fuente.

Lograr abarcar esas técnicas con componentes tiene sus inconvenientes.

por supuesto, siempre hablando de necesitar algo mas "profesional"...............


----------



## seaarg (Mar 11, 2010)

Que interesante debate, es precisamente lo que me viene bien para diseñar mejor.

La idea de usar el IR2110 para mi nueva fuente es porque vi que en el ampli clase D de ejtagle prefirio utilizar este driver en vez de componentes discretos. El precio no es excesivo (aqui en cordoba) No conocia este integrado.

¿Porque pense en utilizarlo? porque el driver con transistores en totem-pole que hice en la version aqui publicada se supone que apaga y enciende bien los mosfets, pero los transistores tienen una pequeña curva en esos momentos (tengo entendido). El driver internamente tiene mosfets para hacer esto, y "se supone" que deberia hacer este corte mas brusco aun, mejorando el rendimiento del transformador.

Es todo imaginacion, no se como se comporta en realidad. Tambien pienso agregarle el diodo en paralelo a la resistencia de gate de los mosfets para hacer mas brusco aun el "apagado" del mosfet.

¿Todo esto tiene algun sentido? o la pequeña curva que hay en los cambios de estado de un driver totem-pole discreto no se solucionaria con el uso del IR2110?

Ademas: Actualmente uso BC337 y BC327 para el driver, ¿Sugieren algun transistor que cumpla mejor esta funcion? (cortes aun mas bruscos y definidos).

Una ultima: Si en la nueva version utilizo bc817 y bc807 (SMD, para reducir tamaño lo mas posible)... los mismos son de 200ma, contra los 800ma de los 337 y 327. ¿Esta diferencia en corriente tiene algun efecto para manejar el gate del mosfet? (tengo entendido que los mosfets trabajan "por voltaje" y no por corriente de gate.)

Muchas gracias por este debate, lo necesito para direccionar el diseño.

Sobre los mosfets:

IRFZ48N: 64A, 55V, Rdson = 0.014 ohm
IRFP250: 33A, 200V Rdson = 0.085 ohm

Cual recomendarian? el IRFP250 sera muy "duro" para gatillarlo con 12V, 200 ma?


----------



## ibdali (Mar 11, 2010)

Exactamente como decis, el tema del totem-pole tiene ese y mas inconvenientes, sirve, pero si buscas mayor calidad debes abarcar diversas técnicas para el "apagado" correcto del mosfet.
El drives hace el corte mas brusco, como dijiste vos. Pero no necesariamente el driver tiene mosfet en su interior, la tecnica mas usada es la de totem-pole, pero a esto le agregan todo una circuiteria para mejorar su corte.

Lo del diodo en paralelo con la resistencia que decis es correcto, mejora aun mas el corte.

Con el integrado solucionás estos inconvenientes, de todas formas he visto que también se les puede agregar circuitería externa para mejorar aun mas.

Bienen transistores especiales encapsulados en un chip para este uso específico, sin embargo yo no los he conseguido.Uno es el ZXGD3001E6.

*"¿Esta diferencia en corriente tiene algun efecto para manejar el gate del mosfet?"*

lamentablemente la respuesta es si, interfiere en el funcionamiento. Sin embargo esto depende mucho del mosfet utilizado y si has incluido alguna tecnica para mejorar el "encendido" y "apagado" del mosfet.

Lo de los mosfet, depende del diseño del driver y demas...........si no es un buen diseño, no obtendrás buenos resultados.

PD: Como consejo te diría utilizar el integrado, ya que para lograr un driver "eficiente", se debe proceder a varios calculos para determinar componentes a utilizar según características técnicas de los mismos. Esto incluye tener conocimientos suficientes sobre los "componentes parásitos" y sus complejo comportamiento.
Estoy estudiando mucho este tema y sus cálculos, y la verdad es bastante complejo.

Tengo que aclarar que lo que hablo es en busca de un circuito altamente eficiente, porque un driver comun, compuesto por dos transistores y un par de resistencias funciona. De ahí a que sea eficiente, es otro mundo.

Si tienes una duda sobre el tema, consultame, dentro de lo que puedo, te podré ayudar.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 11, 2010)

Gracias por tus respuestas. Si bien es mucho mas "caro" utilizar el IR2110 voy a probarlo en un prototipo ya que tengo un par sin utilizar. De ahi el osciloscopio dira si la onda cuadrada es mejor o no que un totem pole discreto, con estos cambios.

Tambien estoy pensando en apilar 2 toroidales en un intento de obtener mas potencia (con otro bobinado claro) porque no pude conseguir nucleos mas grandes que el actual que me tira 5A. Mi idea es llegar a 50+50V con al menos 7A alternando entre ramas. (350W)


----------



## arlenis (Mar 17, 2010)

hola compañeros del foro.soy nuevo en este foro ,pero quisiera hacerle una pregunta esta fuente regulada es muy estable ya la probe con +/-50vdc y trabaja excelente de maravilla. una pregunta compañero seaarg se puede utilizar en +/-70v dc ya *QUE* no la he probado quisiera *QUE* me asesores si la puedo usar sin causar problemas.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola arlenis, bienvenido al foro y muchas gracias por tus comentarios.

Se puede obtener el voltaje que necesitas PERO
1)- tendrias que agregarle vueltas al secundario del transformador (unas 60+60 vueltas aproximadamente tendria que quedar en vez de 38+38. Esto es un calculo muy "a ojo" como se dice por aqui) La otra opcion a probar es aumentar la frecuencia de trabajo a unos 98khz (x2) y reducir las vueltas del primario a unas 4+4 y el secundario a 33+33

2)- Tendrias que aumentar los valores de los zeners que van al optoacoplador para que el integrado PWM corte en 70v en vez de lo que esta en diseño. y recalcular la resistencia del opto (6K8 actualmente, aumentala un poco).
3)- Cambiar los electroliticos de salida, que son de 63v por unos de 100v

Aproximadamente esos son los ajustes. Obviamente que con el mismo nucleo que usas ahora quiza tengas menos Amps en la salida, si es que lo estas trabajando al limite.

Me imagino que debes querer subir el voltaje para darle mas Watts a algun amplificador, en cuyo caso no te conviene que baje el amperaje porque los watts resultantes serian los mismos (de la fuente). Para subir todo deberias aumentar el calibre de los alambres del transformador, sumandole cables en paralelo, tanto al primario como al secundario.

Otra mejora que aun no he probado seria poner un diodo 1N5817 en paralelo con cada resistor de gate de los mosfets, con el anodo en el gate de los mismos. Esto mejora el apagado de los mosfets haciendolo mas brusco, y se supone que mejora la eficiencia de la fuente. Repito, esto NO lo probe aun. Quiza tal cual como esta el apagado es bueno.


----------



## arlenis (Mar 19, 2010)

gracias por la acesoria compañero seaarg. pero otra pregunta yo tengo varias ferrite plantas mono blok marca rofort forgate modelo T2000 Y voy a probarla para un amplificador para mi jeepp este amplificador lo voy a usar en puente briget con dos fuente en parlelo, cada fuente le voy agregar 8 mosfet ifrp064n cada mosfet aguatan segun el data cheet 110amperes ,y les voy agregar a cada fuente los dos retificadores con 4 filtro 4700 uf a 100v. usted cree *QUE* se puede para adquirir mas amperaje.

ooooo disculpa compañero cuando termine mi amplificador con las dos fu
entes voy a subir una foto.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 25, 2010)

Mucho no entendi tu consulta pero aqui va:

Para obtener mas amperes de la fuente, deberias cambiar los bobinados del transformador y/o poner un nucleo mas grande y/o agregar mas cables paralelos tanto en primario como en secundario.

El siguiente paso es calcular la potencia de salida e incrementarla en un 30% aprox para saber que potencia se requiere en la entrada. A dicha potencia dividirla en los mosfets (en amperes) para ver si los mismos y su cantidad aguantan. Casi cualquier mosfet canal N puede funcionar, pero esto no indica que todo mosfet funcionara, o al menos bien.

Ojo con la disipacion termica del encapsulado, y pensa que 110 amperes no pueden pasar por un terminal de un mosfet! Si el datasheet lo dice, no es para tomarlo literal. Usa la regla de 1A x mm, si la pata del mosfet es de 2x1mm pasarian 2A de continua constantes, digamos 4A a 50% duty cycle. Todo esto es estimado y teoria.


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 5, 2010)

Te hago un par de sugerencias para futuros diseños:
1 - Me parece que no se justifica usar el IR2110. Es bastante lento en la conmutación y usarlo equivale a duplicar los tiempos de conmutación y retardo (el TL494 tarda 100 y 200ns, el IR2110 tarda 120 y 100ns adicionales,....). Creo que el totem-pole que usás anda mejor. Si igual querés un driver integrado, uno rápido es el HIP4081, pero igual se desperdicia un poco la circuiteria...creo.
2 - Probá los IRF530. Tienen una Rds(on) mayor, pero conmutan más rápido. Y eso puede ser una ventaja, en lo referente a disipación total.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (May 5, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Te hago un par de sugerencias para futuros diseños:
> 1 - Me parece que no se justifica usar el IR2110. Es bastante lento en la conmutación y usarlo equivale a duplicar los tiempos de conmutación y retardo (el TL494 tarda 100 y 200ns, el IR2110 tarda 120 y 100ns adicionales,....). Creo que el totem-pole que usás anda mejor. Si igual querés un driver integrado, uno rápido es el HIP4081, pero igual se desperdicia un poco la circuiteria...creo.
> 2 - Probá los IRF530. Tienen una Rds(on) mayor, pero conmutan más rápido. Y eso puede ser una ventaja, en lo referente a disipación total.
> 
> Saludos.



Mi sola idea del IR era para hacer mas cuadrada o brusca la onda, que tengo la teoria que con el totem pole no lo es tanto. A mas brusquedad mejor rendimiento del trafo.
Buena referencia el otro driver, gracias. Ahora pensando si es por hacer cuadrada la onda podria poner un par de schmidt trigger.

Sobre los mosfets, casualmente ayer me puse a comparar los datasheets entre el IRFZ48N y el IRFP250 y encontre que para esta aplicacion gana el 48N (menor rdson, mas capacidad de corriente, mas rapido en conmutacion), en lo unico que es mejor el IRFP250 es en la disipacion por que es to-247. Voy a chequear el datasheet del que sugeris.

Volviendo al tema inductor de salida: Si, la verdad que la fuente funciona y es super estable en su salida, esta varia en su rama positiva de 42.1v a 41.5v aprox cargandola de 0 hasta 5A. A partir de los 5.25A el voltaje empieza a caer.

Poniendo el tester mientras la misma alimenta el ampli class D de ejtagle no UCD, no hay caida de tension apreciable, excepto en golpes muy fuertes de bajo, cuando tiene que cargar ademas los cap de salida. Y Aun asi la caida no era grande segun recuerdo, digamos 39v.

Como el tester es lento, probablemente la caida sea mayor en los golpes.

Teoricamente, si el inductor de salida esta bien calculado y dimensionado no deberia tener perdida alguna de potencia no es cierto?


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 5, 2010)

Idealmente la bobina no pierde energía, al igual que el capacitor. Las pérdidas en las bobinas vienen definidas, por un lado, por la resistencia en DC y el efecto skin; por el otro, la saturación del núcleo, debido a un campo muy intenso (no tomes esto ultimo literalmente, pues con el magnetismo me llevo bastante mal).
Para mí, los problemas que tuviste con los inductores pasan por ese lado.
¿Probaste reciclar los toroides de PC "como vienen"? Soportan un buen amperaje, y conectando las bobinas de forma adecuada (polaridades adecuadas) no deberías tener problemas.
A propósito, cuando comparás los MOSFETS, acordate de fijarte qué valor de resistencia de gate usaron los fabricantes. Por ejemplo, el IRF530 fue probado según la hoja de datos con una Rg de 13 Ohms, creo, y aún así conmuta bastante más rápido que los IRFP250 , probados con Rg's de 6,2 Ohms, además de tener una conducción un poco mejor y ser más baratos. También acabo de comparar los IRF530 con IRFZ48: creo que la mejor elección sigue siendo el IRFZ48, pues es un poquito más lento, pero su Rds(on) es 1/4 del anterior (16mOhm contra 66mOhm). Como escupí para arriba...

Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 19, 2010)

Me quedó picando la idea de usar Schitt's trigger's: hay un par de detalles:
- Tecnología CMOS: trabajan entre 3 y 15V , y tienen unos niveles de tensión de salidas muy buenos. Además, podés encontrar algunos de ellos a precios mucho más accesibles que los IR2110. Pero lo malo es que los tiempos de respuesta son parecidos. Y conviene tener cuidado con la estática. Si los usas, cuidá bien que su tensión de alimentación no alcance los 15V (la tensión de batería de auto puede variar demasiado: tengo entendido que puede alcanzar los 16V)  
- Tecnología TTL: directamente , no se bancan los 12v necesarios  de esta aplicación. Y sus niveles de tensión de salida no son muy lindos que digamos.

Saludos.


----------



## atillahalil (May 19, 2010)

Hola, quiero hacer este circuito.
 pcb dibujos y esquemas de circuitos, pero no abierta.
 archivo pcb y la bobina se envuelve en detalle cómo yazarmısınız.
Estoy mucho menos de liquidación. Spir Cómo yazarmısınız terlçapı imagen detallada.
Saludos ...


----------



## seaarg (May 19, 2010)

atillahalil dijo:


> Hola, quiero hacer este circuito.
> pcb dibujos y esquemas de circuitos, pero no abierta.
> archivo pcb y la bobina se envuelve en detalle cómo yazarmısınız.
> Estoy mucho menos de liquidación. Spir Cómo yazarmısınız terlçapı imagen detallada.
> Saludos ...



Hola atillahalil, utilizaste un traductor pero no entiendo que necesitas. Quiza si lo deseas puedes enviarme un mensaje privado en ingles para asi poder ayudarte. (Las reglas del foro no permiten comunicarse en ingles). Si estas buscando los esquematicos estan en el primer post de este thread, los PCB estan en la direccion que se menciona en este primer post.

Merhaba atillahalil, i  kendi ihtiyaçlarınıza anlamadığınız bir çevirmen ama hareketsiz i  kullanılmış görebilirsiniz. İsterseniz ben size  yardımcı olabilir bu yüzden belki, bana İngilizce bir özel mesaj (MP)  gönderebilirsiniz. (Biz bu forumunda  İngilizce iletişim kurmak için) izin verilmez. Eğer bir şema  arıyorsanız, o bu konu ilk mesajını olduğunuzu, PCB's sonrası ilk  belirtilmitir url bulunmaktadır.

 Hi atillahalil, i can see you used a translator but still i do not understand your needs. Perhaps, if you wish, you can send me a private message (MP) in english so i can help you. (We are not allowed to communicate in english on this forum). If you are looking for the schematics, those are on the first post of this thread, the PCB's are on the url that is mentioned on the first post.

PD: Moderadores, disculpen el ingles pero la idea es ayudar. Intentando no incumplir las reglas pongo el mensaje en español y en ingles.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Me quedó picando la idea de usar Schitt's trigger's: hay un par de detalles:
> - Tecnología CMOS: trabajan entre 3 y 15V , y tienen unos niveles de tensión de salidas muy buenos. Además, podés encontrar algunos de ellos a precios mucho más accesibles que los IR2110. Pero lo malo es que los tiempos de respuesta son parecidos. Y conviene tener cuidado con la estática. Si los usas, cuidá bien que su tensión de alimentación no alcance los 15V (la tensión de batería de auto puede variar demasiado: tengo entendido que puede alcanzar los 16V)
> - Tecnología TTL: directamente , no se bancan los 12v necesarios  de esta aplicación. Y sus niveles de tensión de salida no son muy lindos que digamos.
> 
> Saludos.



Estaba viendo la hoja de datos del 40106 (CMOS), puesto a 10v la respuesta es de 35ns, es bastante rapido, de hecho su fuera de 500ns aun podriamos llevarlo a 1MHZ asi que el tiempo sobra. Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco.

Lo que si, creo que hay que descartar la idea ya que dan 10ma en sus salidas. Si bien los mosfets trabajan por voltaje no por intensidad, tengo leido por algun lado que se necesita una buena intensidad para "vencer" la capacitancia de gate.

O sea: O totem-pole con diodo en paralelo a la R de gate (para ayudar al corte) o driver tipo IR. La verdad no se me ocurre otro metodo.

Sobre los toroides de PC, no probe (detalle: la bobina no tiene polaridad) y lo de la R de gate en los datasheet, muy buen dato que nunca tuve en cuenta, gracias!


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 19, 2010)

He podido encontrar la hoja del CD40106BC y CD40106BM.Estos son mucho más lentos que el 40106 que mencionás. Algo así he visto con otros modelos: hay que prestarle mucha atención a las letras del nombre de dispositivo, pues la velocidad varía mucho de un modelo a otro.
Sobre los tiempos involucrados: lo mejor es que el tiempo de respuesta (acá incluyo retardos, subidas y bajadas, todo) del circuito PWM sean mucho menores que los tiempos de conduccción máximo de los conmutadores (en este caso, MOSFETS). Yo no haría la tiempo de respuesta mayor al 10% del tiempo de conducción ( y esto es bastante.Acordate: queremos una señal medianamente cuadrada, y no una triangular o sinusoide fea)). 
Por ejemplo: si el PWM oscila a 100KHz, cada MOSFET conduce como máximo durante 5us. Por lo tanto, si el retardo de todo el circuito PWM es de 500ns, pues ya alcanzamos ese límite. Mejor aún sería trabajar con un retardo que sea 5% o menos del ciclo de conduccción, por lo tanto, o bajamos la frecuencia de oscilación o usamos un circuito PWM más rápido. Y en este último caso, hay que tener en cuenta cuánto tiempo necesitan los MOSFETS para conmutar (el IRFZ48 andaba bien, en ese sentido).
De todas formas, el uso de esos triggers puede ser interesante para excitar a un par complementario de transistores (totem pole), pues esos triggers tienen tensiones de salida más lindos que el del integrado modulador usado (494). Aunque...ahora que lo pienso, para excitar unos MOS de potencia no hace falta una onda tan definida. Tal vez sea mejor dejar el circuito como está.
Y para omitir un diodo:

De todas formas, creo que es una buena idea dejar las Rgate individuales de los MOSFETs en sus valores recomendados por el fabricante, para no sobreexigirles en la conmutación. Despues de todo, si necesitás un encendido más lento aumentás R2 y listo.

Saludos.

Pd: sigo sin entender como esta fuente y la de Mnicolau regulan sin el inductor de choque....


----------



## Derhund (May 19, 2010)

Hola, El IR2110 trabaja bien como driver, aunque si logran conseguir el TC427 tambien es muy buena opcion.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (May 20, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Pd: sigo sin entender como esta fuente y la de Mnicolau regulan sin el inductor de choque....



Yo tampoco, pero lo hace te juro je je. Ando con ganas de probar poner uno lo mas calculado posible, quiza si lo hago la fuente magicamente empiece a tirar aun mas potencia. Es solo esperanza 



Derhund dijo:


> Hola, El IR2110 trabaja bien como driver, aunque si logran conseguir el TC427 tambien es muy buena opcion.
> Saludos.



Buen dato, muchas gracias!


----------



## microsistel (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola chicos, me meto nuevamente.... yo desarme varias Potencias comerciales, y usan toroidales VERDES o AZULES, esos son de ferrite verdad?? yo uso unos iguales, o similares, y no puedo hacerla funcionar, incluso se me "hierven" una rama de mosfet.....

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Oct 18, 2010)

La verdad que desconozco, todos los ferrites con los que trabaje son negros, sin pintar. De todos modos, y dadas las altas frecuencias involucradas tienen que ser ferrites esos que decis. La diferencia de material cambia la saturacion de los mismos, por ej.

A un par de personas les ha pasado lo que comentas, de que una rama de mosfets del primario calienta mucho. La verdad no tengo una solucion para eso, pero en mis primeras pruebas me pasaba, luego, con otro transformador bien parejito (medido con inductometro) funciono perfecto. ¿Quiza sea eso? Intenta medir ambos primarios a ver si hay diferencias.

Pregunta basica: El gate de los mosfets que calientan esta siendo excitado correctamente?, deberias tener pulsos cuadrados de mas de 10v, mejor si es 12 o 13 (depende el v. de entrada claro). Tenes oscilaciones en el gate?

Tambien podes probar poner un par de redes snubbers en el primario, fijate en el diseño de la elevadora de mnicolau. Obviamente los valores de R y C cambian segun la frecuencia e inductancia, habria que buscar las formulas.

En estos dias estoy haciendo una potencia de subwoofer de 300-400W. El ampli es el nuevo UCD de ejtagle y la fuente es una adaptacion mia de una de mnicolau (queria probar el SG3225) Despues comento aqui los resultados.


----------



## Diego German (Dic 3, 2010)

exelente tu diseño seaarg yo lo arme realize mi propio diseño de pcb y funciona sin ningun problema  cabe recalcar que use un nucleo que saque de una fuente de computadora el EI33 puse tambien un potenciometro antes del opto con lo cual regulo la tension de salida desde 33   a 45v ademas solo deje dos mosfet por rama agrege una salida auxiliar para preamplis que me da 15 gnd -15 volts y funciona sin ningun problema....

saludos...


----------



## seaarg (Dic 5, 2010)

Gracias por tu comentario diego. Me parece bien que redujiste la cantidad de mosfets por rama. 4 era mucho para estas potencias.

¿Cuanto le sacaste de maxima con EI33?


----------



## Diego German (Dic 5, 2010)

Estimo que llegaba a unos 250 a 300 watts pero realmente mmmm  no la e medido  estaba alimentando un amplificador clase D no UCD de los que publico eduardo y a maxima potencia era poca la caida de tension y esta se debia a que  estaba alimentando a la fuente desde una fuente de Pc  de la cual tome los 12v y al momento que caia la tension en el secundario tambien los 12v de la fuente de pc bajaban a mas o menos unos 9 volts  
Quisiera probarla con una bateria de auto me imagino que ahi no deberia haber caida de tension en el secuandario ni en el primario a menos que llege a su punto maximo de potencia

saludos...

PD: 
    la frecuancia a la que la trabajo es normalmente a 100Khz e subido la frecuencia hasta 250khz  y se ha comportado muy bien


----------



## seaarg (Dic 6, 2010)

bastante potencia!

ahora, 250khz con el TL494? medi porque segun recuerdo no pasa los 200khz.


----------



## Diego German (Dic 6, 2010)

segun la hoja de datos va desde 1Khz a 300Khz 

ahi te adjunto la hoja de datos del integrado

al pasar esa frecuencia ya no habia buena respuesta se apagaba la fuente pero nada mas

saludos...


----------



## seaarg (Dic 6, 2010)

Cierto, recordaba mal nomas.

Si no te molesta podrias pasar informacion sobre la construccion de tu trafo? Calibres, cables paralelos, vueltas, etc.

Al subir la frecuencia, dependiendo de los calibres de tus alambres con los que hiciste el trafo perdes un cierto porcentaje de utilizacion del cobre, debido al efecto skin sobre el mismo.

Te paso esta tabla de referencia: http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm con ella vas a poder encontrar la frecuencia justa para tus alambres.


----------



## Diego German (Dic 8, 2010)

> Si no te molesta podrias pasar informacion sobre la construccion de tu trafo? Calibres, cables paralelos, vueltas, etc.


Claro que no me molesta Seaarg es mas estamos aqui para compartir lo aprendido en este foro je je je  
con respecto al trafo arme de la siguiente manera utilice varios alambres en paraleo guiandome como habian armado ya otras personas en el foro (especificamente Mariano) mas o menos fueron 14 alambres en paralelo de 0.36mm di dos vueltas para el medio primario y dos vueltas para el otro medio primario en total 4 de ahi ice una regla de tres simple y calcule que para tener mas o menos 45 gnd -45 volts en el secundario tenia que hacer una relacion de 1 a 4 con lo que en el secundario tendria que tener cuatro veces mas vueltas que en el primario con lo que me daba 16, ocho para un medio secundario y ocho para el otro medio secundario utilice en el secundario 5 alambres en paralelo del mismo diametro del primario para cada rama y para el terciario utilice un alambre de 0.36mm di 4 vueltas para el medio terciario y otras cuatro para el otro medio terciario haciendo tierra en la tierra del secundario y eso fue todo con respecto al trafo

Con respecto al skin effect ya habia leido :estudiando: un poco y me guie respecto a eso para el bobinado del trafo 



> Te paso esta tabla de referencia: http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm con ella vas a poder encontrar la frecuencia justa para tus alambres.


Esa tabla que adjuntas esta perfecta evita muchos inconvenientes respecto a que numero de cable utilizar en el armado del trafo 

Mas despues que me desocupe un poco subo el pcb de la fuente que hice a ver que opinan je je je 

saludos...


----------



## seaarg (Dic 9, 2010)

Gracias por compartir esa info. Ahora hay mas datos para el que se anime a hacerla.

Como era mi primer post de aporte aqui, cometi el error de referenciar a una pagina externa donde explico todo. Luego me di cuenta de que era mejor tener todo aca pero bueh.

Cuando quieras subi la PCB!


----------



## blacksoul (Feb 2, 2014)

Buenos dias

seaarg primero que todo, quiero felicitarte por tan buena fuente que posteaste, por lo explicativo que fuiste y detallado, me sirvió de mucho para armar el transformador.

Ahora el pero, es que estoy construyendo tu fuente y tengo problemas sólo con el tl494 y sus drivers.

me explico: tengo los mosfets, transformador, condensadores, diodo de protección de contravoltaje de trafo, zeners de protección y un ventilador en una placa, y por medio de cables la tengo unida a otra placa "de control" con el tl494, los transistores y los zeners unidos al optoacoplador.
el problema radica en que cuando armo todo al principio me funciona bien, me eleva voltage establemente y todo pero pasado un rato, y por poco no me doy cuenta, en la salida del transistor 2 (que alimenta el CI y los drivers) hay 18 voltios y no 12 como en su entrada, de esta forma ya me ha quemado 2 ventiladores de pc conectados directamente a los 12v de la fuente (no tiene sentido!) y de paso el integrado también se quema junto con el optoacoplador.

mi duda es: ¿hay alguna forma de hacer más estable la etapa de control? cabe mencionar que los mosfets están en buenas condiciones y que se debe ignorar la posición que tienen los transistores porque yo lo corregí fuera en la placa
PD: adjunto mis pcb's para que vean el empeño que he puesto en construir esto


----------



## seaarg (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola blacksoul,

Gracias por tus palabras, vamos a lo tuyo:

No se que es el transistor 2 pero supongo que te referis al PNP que conecta a la pata 8 del TL494. Dicho transistor es, junto con el NPN la conexion del remoto del stereo para encender la fuente.

Proba anular esa parte y conectar 12v directo a la pata 8 del integrado a ver que ocurre.

Es extraño lo que mencionas porque esa parte no deberia tener mas que el V de la bateria. Como mucho, descartando cualquier error que pudiese haber en el PCB, conexiones o demas, lo que puede pasar es que el transformador este tirandote picos de voltaje de vuelta a la bateria en la parte del primario. El conjunto de capacitores conectados al punto medio del primario del trafo estan bien? Calientan? Proba conectar en paralelo a ellos un electrolitico pequeño de 100uF x 25v. Cuidado con los ojos que en un transformador mal armado me paso que dicho capacitor volo por los aires.

El integrado no se te deberia quemar ni con 18v debido a que soporta hasta 40v si mal no recuerdo. Para mi que esta pasando alguna otra cosa.

Por ultimo, No esta bien que tengas separada la placa de control de la de potencia, porque estas teniendo que conectar los transistores drivers a los mosfets a traves de un cable "largo" y eso hace que los mismos conduzcan mal.

Ademas, como esta explicado en la pagina, si conectas el optoacoplador y componentes asociados en la salida de la fuente a traves de un cable doble, este debe ser SI o SI mallado, con la malla conectada a masa solamente en el lado de la placa de control. Me paso de que la fuente no regulo bien y otros problemas una vez que lo conecte sin malla. Cuando le puse malla a este retorno se soluciono todo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2014)

Es possible que ao invez de alimentar ese conversor DC/DC con una bateria automotiva lo conpañero blacksoul esteja enpleando una fuente de tension ayustable y esa fuente puede volver loca con la comutacion de alta frequencia del conversor.
Incluso no hay como una carga "aumentar" la voltagen de una bateria automotiva una vez que esa possui una resistencia interna muuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiii baja.  
Una salida es desacoplar con un capacitor de 3300uF X 16 Voltios lo barramento de alimentacion.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blacksoul (Feb 4, 2014)

gracias por las respuestas.
miren, debido a que quiero descartar todo lo posible Y que me quedé sin componentes, es que ahora mismo voy a comprar más, voy a reabastecerme se podria decir, y en cuanto vuelva a armar todo el cuento (esta vez con un diodo de protección no polarizado en la parte del primario para evitar cualquier clase de voltaje de vuelta) les comentaré como me fué. y si, muy buen punto daniel lopes: precisamente estaba ocupando una fuente de poder de computador (que también es switching) asi que en unas horas o dias más vuelvo para darles mis resultados. 
seaarg precisamente me refería a ese transistor  ya vi como es el tl494 e hice una coneción directa pero también no pasó nada. y ya descarté que fueran los cables del gate de los mosfets al circuito del CI porque el circuito primero lo había hecho en una protoboard y me funcionaba de maravilla, sin ningún voltage errático.
salu2 y gracias.


----------



## blacksoul (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola a todos nuevamente
Seaarg, tengo novedades: primero, quisiera pedirte (si no es mucha molestia) que indicaras al principio del tema o modificaras el esquema para proteger todo el circuito, según yo, con un diodo rectificador de rápida conmutacion al revés (anodo a negativo y cátodo a positivo) porque el voltaje que entrega de vuelta el primario del transformador es el culpable de quemar mi circuito de control Y posiblemente de que a tí te explotara ese condensador (sé que fue con un trafo mal armado, pero uno nunca sabe).

aparte, tengo que decirlo por más básico que parezca: el tl494 HAY que ponerlo en un sócalo y no soldarlo directamente: yo no tenía a mano un sócalo, y como no pensaba modificar esta fuente smps (osea, creí la haría de una vez y ya) es que soldé los integrados directo a la placa. Creí que estañando con cuidado no los quemaría (error), y más encima, debido a que el primario del trafo me los quemaba (si seaarg, también se quemaron por voltaje los tl494 imaginate cuánto voltage devolvía) es que debí soldar y desoldar una y otra vez los integrados, asi que de los 5 que compré uno venía nuevo y malo, los otros 3 los quemé y ahora sólo me queda 1 (de nuevo tendré que ir a comprar ¬¬ porque pienso hacer otras fuentes).
En definitiva, el circuito no está protegido, los vendedores me timaron un poco (¬¬') y los CI definitivamente son delicados, incluido el optoacoplador y piden a gritos un sócalo.

Cuando lo tenga funcionando subo fotos o quizás un video 

Saludos!


----------



## seaarg (Feb 5, 2014)

blacksoul dijo:


> Hola a todos nuevamente
> Seaarg, tengo novedades: primero, quisiera pedirte (si no es mucha molestia) que indicaras al principio del tema o modificaras el esquema para proteger todo el circuito, según yo, con un diodo rectificador de rápida conmutacion al revés (anodo a negativo y cátodo a positivo) porque el voltaje que entrega de vuelta el primario del transformador es el culpable de quemar mi circuito de control Y posiblemente de que a tí te explotara ese condensador (sé que fue con un trafo mal armado, pero uno nunca sabe).
> 
> aparte, tengo que decirlo por más básico que parezca: el tl494 HAY que ponerlo en un sócalo y no soldarlo directamente: yo no tenía a mano un sócalo, y como no pensaba modificar esta fuente smps (osea, creí la haría de una vez y ya) es que soldé los integrados directo a la placa. Creí que estañando con cuidado no los quemaría (error), y más encima, debido a que el primario del trafo me los quemaba (si seaarg, también se quemaron por voltaje los tl494 imaginate cuánto voltage devolvía) es que debí soldar y desoldar una y otra vez los integrados, asi que de los 5 que compré uno venía nuevo y malo, los otros 3 los quemé y ahora sólo me queda 1 (de nuevo tendré que ir a comprar ¬¬ porque pienso hacer otras fuentes).
> ...



Me alegro que encontraras la causa, aunque NO deberias tener picos de alto voltaje de vuelta en el transformador. ¿Por casualidad tu trafo tiene GAP? (un pequeño espacio vacio en el nucleo)

De hecho, si tuvieras algun pico, los capacitores deberian aplanarlo. Lo del diodo en contrafase no esta nada mal, pero no tendria que ser necesario, algo mas esta pasando en tu fuente.

Lamentablemente esto lo hice con programas viejos que ya ni tengo (2008) y tampoco puedo editar el primer mensaje pero si alguien mas arma esto, puede tener en consideracion poner ese diodo, no cuesta nada.

En mi fuente esta en zocalo el integrado, pero nunca queme ninguno. Es mas, el TL494 me sorprendio lo duro que es


----------



## seaarg (Sep 25, 2017)

En respuesta a un pedido del usuario shevchenko, adjunto aqui el PCB de la fuente.

En el zip estan unos PDF que encontre en el disco y los PCB en un programa viejisimo llamado PIA. Si lo encuentran por internet bien (habia un demo, aun debe ser encontrable), sino a usar el PDF ya que no voy a subirlo al foro para no incumplir reglas.

Saludos!


----------

